# What blushes are similar to Nars' Taj Mahal?



## Tawanalee (May 19, 2007)

Are there less expensive alternatives to it?


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (May 20, 2007)

I have this blush and I must say I have never seen another color from another line like this one. I don't own much by Nars but three blush shades and with the color payoff, they are worth the money.


----------



## MACHOMULA (May 20, 2007)

I can't think of anything similar by any other brand.  MAC Style is similar, but much more peachy-pinky.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 21, 2007)

I also have Taj and there is not color similar to it, however you can layer two products to get a decent dupe.  Brush Prescriptives' Warm Gold highlighter over Teracotta by Prescriptives and you'll get a similar orange bronze.  But that isn't cheaper than just buying the NARS blush.  Sorry...


----------



## Macnarsandlove (May 21, 2007)

the new milani blush/bronzer duo in sunset shores is a perfect match. i can swatch one later and post but it's the same color and cost about $6 .


----------



## Tawanalee (May 21, 2007)

Thanks everybody!!! I just broke down & ordered Taj from Sephora...Not that anybody had to twist my arm!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_the new milani blush/bronzer duo in sunset shores is a perfect match. i can swatch one later and post but it's the same color and cost about $6 ._

 

swatch away sista!


----------



## trina11225 (Jul 14, 2013)

maybe i was rushing but didn't like the blush on me


----------

